# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Загрузочная Flash USB

## Pasha_49

Cтатья как создать загрузочную USB Flash. С которой можно устанавливать Win, Linux, WinPE, загрузочные образы, акронисы, тесты всякие и многое другое. Информация взята с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Создаём загрузочную Flash*
-Качаем этот архив boot_usb_flash1.5.rar (63.3mb) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
-Из папки Install запускаем инструкцию и выполняем как там написано.
-Если есть желание, то после выполнения тех дейтвий, можно из папки "Моя флэшка(без винды. пробная версия)" заменить содержимое полученной флэшки. Там добавлены следующие загрузочные образы и программы:

_1. PLOP boot manager_ - поддержка загрузки с любых носителей
_2. Memtest 2.1_ - тест оперативной памяти
_3. Viktoria 3.52_ - тест жестких дисков на ошибки + исправление
_4. HDD Regenerator 1.71_ -  тест HDD на бэды и исправление
_5. Dos, PowerDos_
_6. Acronis DD/TI_ - работа дисками, восстановление разделов, форматирование, перенос данных, восстановление из образа, и многое другое
_7. GeeXboX 1.1_ - мультимедиа комбайн на базе linux
_8. Kolibri, Menuet, Menuet2_ - Маленькие OS 
_9. Tiny Core 2.x_ - Мини linux

-для проверки можете установить WinSetupFromUSB-0.1.1 из папки util for usb, с которой как с виртуальной машины можно загрузить флэшку под виндой, для этого поставьте в ней галочку на "Test in QEMU..." и нажмите GO. Таким образом можно проверить как работает флэшка, не выключая компьютер.
  Если флэшка работает, то можете выключать компютер и загружаться с флэшки, предварительно поставив в биосе загрузку с флэшки(USB Flash/  Zip FDD/ Zip HDD/ и другие варианты)


P.S. За ошибки не ругайте, статью буду ещё редактировать, менять и добавлять. Чуть позже напишу как добавить  установку windows с usb flash и как установить чистую windows(образ установленной, чистой) за 5 минут с флэшки. А так же как разбивать флэшку на разделы, и как сделать чтоб флэшка или раздел определялись как HDD. И если у кого есть загрузочные образы, любых прог или PE то выкладывайте, тоже добавим.

----------


## Pasha_49

Обновил шапку... Дополнил флэшку утилитами, перезалил.

----------


## dimak

Привет!!!!
ссылка :    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - не работает!!!
перезалей плиз!!!

----------


## Pasha_49

Перезалил [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Step_2007

Ссылка не работает(

----------


## SDS

*Step_2007*, 
загрузочных готовых "флэшек" в инете на варезе валом (700-800 Mb) , весь вопрос - есть ли в BIOS загрузка с USB

----------


## Sanych

*Novicorp_WinToFlash*

Хорошая прога для записи винды на флэшку и установки с флэш носителя. Всё сделает сама!!!

*Скачать* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Novicorp WinToFlash - WinToFlash это приложение, позволяющая полностью перенести программу установки Windows XP, Windows 2003, Windows Vista, Windows 2008, Windows 7 на флэш на несколько кликов мышки. Это означает, что вы можете установить Windows с флэш карты, HDD, etc на ваш компьютер или нэтбук.И это не все, что она может делать. WinToFlash может перенести ваш live CD/DVD на флэш карту, например, BartPE. После всех технологических манипуляций вы сможете очистать флэш карту на низком уровне и отформатировать ее в Windows для ежедневного использования.Список функцийПеренос установки Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008/7 с CD на флэшПеренос WinPE на флэшСтирание флэш, full или quickСоздание диска с аварийным загрузчикомПеренос DOS на флэшСистемные требованияДля использования Novicorp WinToFlash ваш компьютер должен отвечать следующим требованиям. Реальные требования к компьютеру могу изменяться, в зависимости от конфигурации компьютера и других факторов.Pentium 233-мегагерц (MHz) процессор или быстрееНе менее 64 мегабайт (MB) RAMНе менее 20 мегабайт (MB) свободного места на жестком дискеКлавиатура и Мышь Microsoft или другое указывающее устройствоВидеоадаптер и монитор Super VGA (800 x 600) или с большем разрешением

----------


## SDS

Дожал таки я свой BIOS!!! У меня версия Award 2006, в контекстном меню выбора
приоритета загрузчика отсутствует строка USB, я уж думал что нет поддержки USB.
Оказалось что надо перед загрузкой вставить загрузочную флэшку (обязательно!!)
и в BIOS отключить возможность загрузки с CD-rom или HHD. 
И всё!!! Да, в разделе Advanced BIOS Features в подменю Boot Priority появиться
USB и нужно выставить как 1rst.

А вся процедура такая:
1. Качаете с варезника готовый загрузочный ISO диск (500-800Mb), комплект - по вкусу.
2. Грузите на CD или DVD - обязательно, иначе WinToFlash не найдёт адрес для своей загрузки.
3. Форматируете из-под Windows флэшку и загружаете с помощью WinToFlash с диска в расширенном режиме.
Всё.

----------


## SDS

WinToFlash полностью переносит на флэш только загрузчик WinPE !!!
В иных вариантах перенесёт только загрузочную версию WinXP для новой установки!

----------


## Sanych

В общем я с её помощью писал винду ХР на флэшку и ставил с неё.

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
Это - без проблем, но утилиты не грузит на флешку для восстановления.
С диска загружается меню с выбором, можно запустить без инстала Acronic, Dr.Web,
Memory Test и т.д.
А на флешку не загружает, сырая мулька ещё...одно слово - БЕТА...
У меня диск загрузочный с WinPE - не находит файлы...

----------


## Sanych

Понятно. Но меня утилиты не интерисовали. Мне надо было именно установочник винды с флэшки.

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
А то - зачем? С CD-rom не грузилось?

----------


## Sanych

В нет буках нету сидирома вообще.

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
Мне надо что б с флешки Acronis запускался, флешка - FAT32, если в NTFS сформатировать, то читается Акронисом и загрузочная флешка вроде как
создаётся, а при перезазрузке - экран "стиральная доска".

----------

